# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria  Reservorios para agua BUWATEC

## Luis xv

Estimados amigos:
Ofrecemos el sistema de reservorios para agua de la tecnologia BUWATEC de Holanda. Son reservorios fabricados con la mejor tecnologia para uso agricola y consumo humano.
Son fabricados en acero, completamente desarmables de facil instalacion y de acuerdo a sus necesidades.
Contactar Sr. Luis Rozas Bonuccelli . Mail: serviasturias@hotmail.com Capacidades BUWAtanks WSE - PRO AMBIENT SAC[1].pdfCapacidades BUWAtanks WSE - PRO AMBIENT[1].pdfTemas similares: Artículo: Gobierno invertirá más de S/. 100 millones este año para construir pequeños reservorios de agua Artículo: Gobierno impulsará construcción de pequeños reservorios para beneficio de agricultores más pobres FABRICAMOS FILM DE PLOLITLENO PARA INVERNADERO, MANTAS DE POLIETILENO EN PEBD PARA RESERVORIOS AGRICOLAS Artículo: Volumen de agua en cuatro reservorios de la costa norte continúa incrementándose según el Minag Reservorios de agua de tres regiones se encuentran a la mitad de su capacidad

----------

